# changer les couleurs par défaut dans le calendrier



## Wolodyjowski1010 (21 Avril 2018)

bonjour je voudrais changer des couleurs des événements dans le calendrier car par défaut il y a que : bleu,orange et violet et moi je voudrais aussi pouvoir choisir : vert ,rouge,jaune
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Avril 2018)

Tu ouvres l'application, tu sélectionnes "Calendriers" pour voir ta liste de calendrier.
Ensuite il faut appuyer sur le "i" qui te permet de modifier le nom du calendrier et sa couleur (Rouge, Orange, Jaune, Vert, Bleu, Violet, Marron). Pour avoir plus de couleur, il faut apparement passer par celui sur mac (peut-être que via iCloud c'est aussi possible).


----------



## Wolodyjowski1010 (21 Avril 2018)

merci effectivement en appuyant sur i j.ai pu changer les couleurs c.est génial


----------

